# Отключить автовыпад из x в консоль при сбоях запуска служб.

## asm64

Здравствуйте.

В организации все машины на Gentoo. На них включен ntp-client. Когда провайдер отрубает нам интернет, то система после загрузки из-за ошибки синхронизации времени вываливается из запустившихся иксов в консоль. Это приводит в ужас сотрудников организации.

Как отключить эту неудачную возможность, чтобы иксы оставались на плаву при любых раскладах в OpenRC?

Спасибо.

----------

## megabaks

если проблема только в ntp, то можно и просто засунуть в /etc/local.d/*.start

некрасиво, конечно...

----------

## asm64

Хм.. Вариант. Хоть и действительно не красивый. Что-то типа методов Касперского  :Smile:  Вместо того, чтобы закрыть дыру, он будет сидеть и ловить из неё то, что знает, а то, что не знает - пропускать. Отличный бизнес!

Может можно как-то отключить глобально для всех служб?

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *asm64 wrote:*   

> Когда провайдер отрубает нам интернет, то система после загрузки из-за ошибки синхронизации времени вываливается из запустившихся иксов в консоль. 

 

Хм, странно. Воспроизвести подобное не смог, у меня ntp-client стартует до иксов при любых раскладах. Вариант поднять локальный ntp-сервер и синхронизироваться с ним(а уже его - с серверами в internet) не рассматривается?

----------

## asm64

Pinkbyte, а у Вас openrc или systemd? Мне в openrc нужно отключить такое поведение. Люди периодически жалуются на "чёрный экран смерти". Что делать? Как у Вас настроено?

----------

## Pinkbyte

 *asm64 wrote:*   

> Pinkbyte, а у Вас openrc или systemd? Мне в openrc нужно отключить такое поведение. Люди периодически жалуются на "чёрный экран смерти". Что делать? Как у Вас настроено?

 

У меня openrc, никаких дополнительных настроек не делал. Если надо изменить порядок запуска служб - можете это сделать в rc.conf

Смотрите подробнее секцию SERVICE CONFIGURATION VARIABLES

----------

## asm64

Сегодня переделал наконец сеть на новую систему именования интерфейсов и включил NEWNET в openrc. Всё завелось с пол оборота ) Потестирую, может проблема уйдёт.

----------

